# Wont Let Me Put On A Leash



## Thani (Jul 15, 2014)

My 3 month old german shepherd puppy won't let me put on a leash on him, when i crag the collar he tries to bite my hand. He also want to bite the leash but I don't let him, I did take him on a few walks and whenever he sees the leash next to him he tries t bite it. So its kinda fought putting a leash on him and i can't loose leash walk him. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you mean by crag the collar?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

This video is a good step by step to conditioning collar grabs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P-Zo4qBD8I

It's a good thing to practice with puppies as they aren't used to having someone grab around their neck and they usually try to turn it into play. The leash biting as well is play. If he bites the leash, drop it. He learns that if he bites, the leash becomes boring. Once he drops it, redirect him into something more fun, like a sit or following you on the walk.

And this is an excellent video on teaching loose leash walking:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ

For you, it will just be interspersed with leash dropping anytime the puppy bites, then continue the lesson after the puppy drops it. Some excitement can also come from expectation of what happens after the leash goes on (walking, or in this case the tug game the puppy feels he plays after the leash goes on). The collar grab as well as clipping the leash on is a good thing to practice at random times during the day and not just right before a walk happens.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No doubt..... been there...dealt with it. My memory suggests it's short-lived because most always putting on the collar and leash suggests a good time to be in short order. 

Maybe just hook him up and let him drag it around in a controlled area.

Loose leash walking for me anyways, was definitely something I had to work at with my shepherds....but each one got better and the current one is the best....the quickest. You need to research that or take classes and be active in the process.....unless you are lucky and your GSD just heels out of the chute.

SuperG


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I hate having a leash/collar on my puppies cause they pull and the pressure on their neck (and my complete aggravation) isn't a good thing.

Instead, I either get just a good harness for the puppy, that works until they are about 5 months old cause I'm still strong enough to hold them and not care about the pulling because it's not harming their neck...................

After that, I move to something like the Premier Gentle Leader Harness PLUS continuing with the puppy classes to get the guidance and help from a good instructor (maybe getting the prong collar on closer to 6 m but ONLY WITH INSTRUCTOR help for fit and use).


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sounds like what my pup did. What has worked for me is a few exercises/training a day. You would grab his collar with your hand while you give him a treat. Do this for a few minutes. Then later do it again. Hopefully they take that as a good thing to get their collar touched. Then move on to hooking the leash and treating. What I was told that since you move in right at their neck they take that as a threat since that is their week spot. Or reach over their head instead of under. That could be why they do it. Good luck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

